# Desktopsymbole selber machen?



## perispomenon (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo user,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit einem schick gestalteten Desktophintergrund für mein Notebook und mir kam die Frage ob man sich nicht auch die Ordner- und Programmsymbole selbst gestalten kann und wenn ja, wie? Cool wär was aus JPEG`s o.Ä. zu machen um dann ne Art Collage auf dem Bildschirm zu haben....

Für Infos sehr dankbar
perispomenon


----------



## Digg-R- (12. Juni 2005)

du kannst z.B mit Irfan View (Freeware) aus jpegs o.a .ico machen und dann in rechtsklick/eigenschaften das jewilige Symbol von z.B Ordnern ändern ( Windows )


----------



## perispomenon (13. Juni 2005)

Schönen Dank. Das klappt ja schon sehr gut...
Gibt es evt. noch die Möglichkeit die Größe des dargestellten Iconbildes zu verändern? Und gibt es noch andere Dateiformate die sich als Ordnersymbol verwenden lassen?
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

ICO ist das Format für Symbole. Andere werden in DLLs miteingepackt, aber letzlich auch nur das ICO-Format.
Desktopsymbole können in mehreren (fest vorgegebenen) Größen angelegt werden.
http://free-icon-editor.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## Neok (13. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht is das hier auch was für dich:   http://winfuture.de/news,20990.html


----------



## thecamillo (13. Juni 2005)

hi, 

hab mich auch schon mal mit Iconcreations herumgeschlagen! Guckst Du hier:

Creating XP Icons 

PS: Möge Photoshop mit dir sein, junger Padawan!

cu have fun

thecamillo


----------

